# Filling in gaps on a cutting board



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

I need a little advice. 
I'm making the Staggered Steps cutting board that SPalm designed and built a few weeks ago and it seemed like it was going so well until the final glueup (of course). I've got a lot of gaps (some you can see through when you hold it to the light).
Is there any wood-filler or something I could do to fill them in? It won't make a very sanitary cutting board if I don't fill them. Might just have to be decoration.





Any advice would be appreciated,
Thanks,

Tony


----------



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

I feel kind of like an idiot now that I noticed that the forum post right in front of mine is about the exact same thing.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job on the board that is on the stove  
That one looks great.

What went wrong do you think? Something out of square? That glue-up is a PITA as I remember. I did it with just hand pressure (not recommended).

Steve


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

The more you make the better you will get.
Clamp up and glueing is a pain. I use my wife to assist.
It gives me more time to squeeze out and adjust the pieces.

Tried doing sections and then letting the glue set and then completeing the board.
But this really makes a mess and lots of gaps.

Am going to check out Patrons method, he has an wedge style clamp that looks like it could help.

Hope this helps.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Tony, I see nobody has given you any ideas how to fix the board you are working on now. As far as filler, what I usually do is work some glue down into each gap. You may want to water down your glue a little so it is thin enough to work into all the gaps. If you have any sanding dust from your project, rub that into the glue and gaps. If not, sand the devil out of the board with 80 grit sandpaper and the dust should work itself into the gaps and mix with the glue. You may have to repeat the process a few times to get everything filled. This won't add any strength to your original glue up, but It should fill the gaps and when you put your finish on, you shouldn't notice the gaps.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sorry Tony. I guess I was leaving the advice to the other column you mentioned. Yes, I would fill them with glue and sawdust. Try to get matching dust, looks like you need walnut.

If they are really big (hard to tell from here), you could use slivers of wood to start off and then glue.

Steve


----------

